# Trolling for Wahoo



## kman1117 (Aug 27, 2009)

I need a little help. We are headed out in the morning south of Dauphin Island. I wanted to try and pull some Braid Marauders for Wahoo. My question is, how long of a wire leader is typical when using this type of lure? What test wire do you use?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

If we pull Mauraders, we use a 6-10 foot leader.....I run 200-300 lb mono and have never had bite-through issues. I'd rather sacrifice one or two to bite offs anyways to get the good number of bites. Good luck.

Why not pull a full spread of chuggers, islander ballyhoos, palukas, AP, hot breakfast, etc. etc? Wahoos will hop all over that stuff, plus you have a better shot at a white, dolphin, tuna, etc.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

I second what atlcapt said....:thumbup: if you're going to take the time to run 7 knots, put out a spread of lures and increase your chances to knock down some bigger and better fish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Out of DI, unless you run pretty far you don't have as great of a shot with blues, whites and such. If you are running out to the 50 fathom line and beyond, listen to above and pull a full spread. If you are just planning to fish up on the shelf where your main trolling target is wahoo, I'd run 2 plugs and 3 heavily weighted skirted lures with or without ballyhoo.

Now to the original question you asked. I would run about 8ft of whatever wire you end up using. 8ft isn't too long to where a wireman is needed and will guard against tails and such from big 'hoos. I use #8 or #9 singlestrand or 135lb sevenstrand. I have rigged them on heavy mono and wire and do not feel like I've increased any bites with the plugs rigged with mono. I do know that I've wanted to punch something every time I've lost a 40 dollar plug and have lost 3 in one trip before when I used to use nothing but 300lb Momoi for my wahoo plugs. Its up to you whether you want to gamble your lures.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

TLD 50 with 50 lb. hi vis or Tld 25 with 40lb. hi vis.. we use 10 ft. of 150lb. flouro... small ball brg. swivel and 2 ft. #12 coffee wire.... 8 in. Yozuri bonito at 8 to 10 knots... orange and purple...in close.. ilander ballyhoo way back.. :thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Use #8 to #10 single strand wire, not much. I still use only 300 to 250lb Fluorocarbon and have not lost a lure yet. But when I do I'll go back using wire. My heavy Wahoo trolling lures are made up with 49 strand cable with just a little in front of the lure. I have caught just as many with Islander's on top as I have with hard baits or dedicated Wahoo lures


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Anything over 36" is just excessive and not necessary. I don't really believe in the whole "tail-whipped" theory. Occasionally if you lose a hooked fish, it's because another wahoo hit the swivel. Seen that happen plenty of times. You want to use a flat, black small swivel. I think the ones I use are only 130# test. I use 104# Malin wire. With that short of leader, it also eliminates the need for a wireman. Just continue to reel until a good gaff shot is offered, (leave his face IN the water, and they are much calmer boatside) then stick them in the head.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Captain Woody is spot on, too much leader is a pain. It is a nightmare to store, and if you consider using a wind on leader as your primary, and a trace of wire for your lure leader, you will be fine! Cut offs happen, it's a part of it! Good luck!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I use the trolling harnesses from Melton that are around 2' long made of twisted wire with large snap swivels on each end. Easy to handle and store. I find long leaders of single strand wire to cumbersome and prone to kink. I sometimes make my own with twisted cable that is 300 lb test, again key is twisted cable.

Robert


----------

